# skimmer question



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

so i've been thinking of adding a skimmer to my 20 gallon setup but first and foremost is my dilemma with noise. Since it's in the living room right next to the TV I've kept the noise levels down to a very good level.

I was looking at the Hydor nano slim protein skimmer but was wondering if anyone had one or had used one to know if they were super silent. It's rated for up to 30 gallons and I have a 20 gallon so I'm thinking it's a perfect fit and the small footprint is a huge seller for me since my baffle size is only about 5" from eachother.

Anyone have one setup I could come see?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

knowing you , you should get a skimmer at least for 50G. This is based on the assumption that you will have high bio load in your system (corals and fishes).
Any way, mostly manufacture advertized rates are not real. If it says for 30G, it will probably handle 10 with high bioload

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks greg but i'm more worried about the noise it makes. I'll buy one rated for 100 gallons if it means I don't hear it and it fits in my sump.

I'll have to keep looking I think


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Im using a Skimz Sm-161 skimmer.. It works great and is silent.. I think it may be a bit larger than the 5" space you have but not by much, my sump is a 20L..

Shane.


----------



## ceejec (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got a SWC mini HOT skimmer today from big als, IMO its quiet enough.. just a little louder than my emperor 280

GL finding the right skimmer


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

change buffles setup in the sump. there is no decent skimmers with 4-5" footprint

Look for this one:

ASM Mini G Protein Skimmer, Baby G Skimmer, For 75 Gallon Tank Capacity. It has 5.5" footprint
http://www.freshmarine.com/asm-mini-g-skimmer.html

I just bought it on this forum, since you are always late.  I will get it tomorrow and let you know how noisy it is.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah i'm definitely going to change the baffle area in my tank to a different setup. I like the one Kevin had with the 4x4 box in the back. That way I could increase the area for a skimmer.

I would need a 10 gallon tank. Anyone have a good sealed one for cheap? I could trade some frags or hugs????


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

make like this from 10G

http://www.melevsreef.com/acrylics/sumps/a/sump_model_a.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sig said:


> make like this from 10G
> 
> http://www.melevsreef.com/acrylics/sumps/a/sump_model_a.html


That's expensive to make 

He need something like this, simple and cost efficient 

*G2 in a 20G


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Heres a pic of my sump, very basic and was cheap to make..

Shane.

http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff412/amdninjaboy/newpics284.jpg


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah...I need to fit my refuge in a 10 gallon max since that's the only thing that fits underneath. I'll be setting up a different refuge in january when I have tons of time to jerk it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Think outside of the 3 section box, and there are plenty of designs/options you can use even with a small tank.

This was the design for my 10g sump that I used for about 2 years before upgrading to my current tank:










I did away with the red supports. here's what it looked like in the end:









Loaded up, dry:









Filled, running:


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah that's exactly what I was thinking about...something like that.
It's amazing that you can't think outside the box until you've been in the box.

Thanks for all the good ideas guys


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's hard to get a decently proportioned 10g sump and with the direction I had to have the sump in my stand, this just made sense. Even my current sump has a "T" shaped main baffle - a square section for a big skimmer and parallel sections for a "refugium" and a return pump. 

Anyways, when you come up with something let us see what you've got!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Rough sketch of an idea with an oversized skimmer


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It was general idea. I did not mean acrylic.
Do you remember this tank? It is not expensive when you get stuff from Alex 



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

